# Zöldség és gyümölcs szobrászat



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Szép


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Tulipán ide-oda


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Tökből


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

szép


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Szépség


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Keverve


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Pálmafa


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Kivirágozva


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Szobrok


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Cserépben


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

alma madárka


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

szép madárka


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Csokor


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Faragva


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

alakok


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)

Csak egy rózsa


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 11)




----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Május 12)

kukta írta:


>


Ez igazán különleges! Hogyan kerülnek a közepébe a halacskák?
Ha kérhetem a Balaton mindenes topikot is nézd meg! Köszönöm! Erzsi


----------



## gledag (2011 Május 12)

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ebaiDWgu0u4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 13)




----------



## gledag (2011 Május 13)

*finoman faragott tál *


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)

Valmi csudás


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)

alma madárka


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)

retek invázio


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 16)




----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Május 17)

_*Szeretettel Kuktának ebéd utáni desszertnek!*_


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)

Köszönöm kedves Erzsike a falatokat...
Neked ilyen édesen viszonozom az üzenetet


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)

hattyu


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)

Most jön az uborka faragás


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 20)

Barack Obama tökből faragva


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 20)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 22)




----------



## PeterK (2011 Május 22)

*Ez nem semmi, de kinek van szíve ezt mind megenni?*

w


kukta írta:


>


----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 31)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 31)




----------



## kukta (2011 Május 31)




----------



## grandegamer (2011 Június 4)

gyönyörű alkotások


----------



## kukta (2011 Június 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Június 13)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Június 27)




----------



## wiccza (2011 Július 1)

_*Pár képpel gazdagítanám a topicot.*_


----------



## kukta (2011 Július 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 3)




----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 5)




----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 5)

_Szeretettel!__ (Csatlakoznak ám a Z-III:-as lányok !)_


----------



## kukta (2011 Július 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## vermont (2011 Július 10)

Nagyon jók, míves munkák.


----------



## kukta (2011 Július 10)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 24)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 24)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 24)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 27)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 29)




----------



## kukta (2011 Július 29)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 18)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)

VAJSZOBRÁSZAT


----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)

Koca és a malacok vajból


----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 6)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 9)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Szeptember 18)

kukta írta:


>


 

Szia!

Nincs meg nagyobb méretben ez a képed? Szívesen lementeném a "gyűjteményembe"! 

Köszi a sok ötletes, "ennivaló" képet! Rendszeresen ellátogatok ide


----------



## kukta (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)

Lipi66 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Nincs meg nagyobb méretben ez a képed? Szívesen lementeném a "gyűjteményembe"!
> 
> Köszi a sok ötletes, "ennivaló" képet! Rendszeresen ellátogatok ide


Kedves Lipi!
Sajnos a kép nincs meg nagyobb méretben!
Köszönöm,hogy rendszeresen ellátogatsz ide!


----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 1)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)

Tökszezonba tökfaragások


----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 22)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2011 Október 28)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 4)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 4)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 12)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 14)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 26)

KELLEMES ÜNNEPEKET!


----------



## kukta (2011 December 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 26)




----------



## kukta (2011 December 29)

BUÉK 2012


----------



## kukta (2011 December 29)

BUÉK 2012


----------



## kukta (2011 December 30)

BUÉK


----------



## kukta (2011 December 30)

*buék

*


----------



## kukta (2011 December 31)

*buék 2012

*


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 5)

Vegi fenyő


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 15)

Kevert zöldség csokor


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 15)

Tekerve


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

Gyümölcskosár: 





​


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 15)

Öt madár


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 15)

Áfonyás tányérszél disz


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 16)

Áfonyás gyümölcstorta, hmmmmmmm


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 16)

Ákom-bákom


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 17)

Retek rozmaring csokorban


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 19)

még egy zöldségcsokor


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 19)

dinnye


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 19)

ikebana


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 19)

tányérszél disz


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

dinnye


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

halacskák


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

kosárka


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

nagyvirág


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 20)

pici torta


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

tányéron


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

szép


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

tányérszéldisz


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

halak


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

virágok


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

,


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:9:


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:-x


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:34:


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:55:


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)

szép


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)

.:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 23)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

diszitve


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)

csokor


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

két egér


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

virág


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

vázában


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 29)

kisstányéron


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## eszter8989 (2012 Január 30)

*Köszönjük*

Csodálatos alkotások, köszönet érte. Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a http://zoldbambuszetterem.hu/ oldalunkon lehetne e valamilyen módon használni a képeket? 

Szerző, forrás stb. megjelölésével persze. 

Üdv. Eszter


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)

,


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

,


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 4)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 12)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 14)

BOLDOG VALENTIN NAPOT!kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 14)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 14)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 14)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 14)

Boldog Valentin napot!kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 4)

:d


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 4)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 16)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 17)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 17)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 17)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 17)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 21)




----------



## ABandi66 (2012 Március 22)

Kukta,

Csodálatos amit alkotsz ... érdekes ... mert étvágygerjesztő ... de ugyanakkor ... sajnálja az ember megenni.
Kérdésem: valami spéci "szerszámokat" használsz az alkotásaid elkészítésekor? ... és adnál tippet ... hol lehet ilyen felszerelést vásárolni?
Köszönöm előre.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 26)

ABandi66 írta:


> Kukta,
> 
> Csodálatos amit alkotsz ... érdekes ... mert étvágygerjesztő ... de ugyanakkor ... sajnálja az ember megenni.
> Kérdésem: valami spéci "szerszámokat" használsz az alkotásaid elkészítésekor? ... és adnál tippet ... hol lehet ilyen felszerelést vásárolni?
> Köszönöm előre.


Nem az én alkotásaim,de szeretném megtanulni én is...
A képeket a neten találom...


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 26)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)

,


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)

-


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 27)




----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

,


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Március 29)




----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Április 3)

_*Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok, nagyon sok szeretettel!*_ kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 8)

Kellemes husvéti ünnepeket kivánok!


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 8)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 17)

szép


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 18)

*vegi csokor*

Vegi csokor


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 18)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

:23:


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)

:|


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 20)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)




----------



## kukta (2012 Április 21)

kiss


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 5)

boldog anyÁk napjÁt kivÁnok!

vegi csokrokkal


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 Május 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 Május 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 Május 7)

szép


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 7)

vegi kukri


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 7)

Kapros tál


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 7)

rozmaringos tál


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2012 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2012 Május 27)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Május 27)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 3)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 3)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 4)

kelkáposzta bimbó


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 4)

Mona Lisa káposztába rámázva


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 4)

Arc káposzta arc


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 17)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 17)

kacsakaja


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 17)

rákkaja


----------



## kukta (2012 Június 27)

béka tányéron


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 8)

itt a dinnye szezon...


----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 13)

.


----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2012 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2012 Szeptember 1)

Vegi sellő tárd ki karjaidat...


----------



## kukta (2012 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2012 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2012 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2012 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Jyrki (2012 Szeptember 17)

...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2012 Október 18)




----------



## kukta (2012 Október 18)

Tökfaragás


----------



## Norani (2012 Október 21)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## kukta (2012 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2012 Október 23)




----------



## kukta (2012 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2012 November 5)




----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Eszméletlen jók ezek a képek, mintha nem is zöldség és gyümölcs lenne!


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Wow!


----------



## kukta (2012 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2012 December 5)

.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 December 6)

_*Boldog Mikulást!

*_


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 December 6)

...és még egyszer boldogat!


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 December 6)

Jó éjt! Reggelre minden csizma tele lesz...


----------



## kukta (2012 December 6)

Látom itt már járt a Mikulás!
Köszönöm az édes ajándékokat!





Boldog Mikulást!


----------



## kukta (2012 December 6)




----------



## kukta (2012 December 23)

Kellemes ünnepeket kivánok!


----------



## kukta (2012 December 27)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kukta (2012 December 27)




----------



## kukta (2013 Január 7)




----------



## kukta (2013 Január 7)




----------



## kukta (2013 Január 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 Január 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 Január 20)




----------



## Sch.E. (2013 Január 21)

Utólagos mikulásos! Nagyon ötletes!
Egyszer majd remélem készítek ilyet az unokámnak!


----------



## kukta (2013 Február 26)

Ezt a képet a neten találtam...unokádnak szántam sok szeretettel...
Ilyet én is már sütöttem,de ez nem az a torta...


----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 3)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 3)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 7)

Boldog nőnapot!


----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 13)

]


----------



## Sch.E. (2013 Március 31)

_*Nagyon kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok a Zöldség és gyümölcsszobrászat topik látogatóinak!*_


----------



## Sch.E. (2013 Március 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Március 31)

Kellemes husvéti ünnepeket kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## kukta (2013 Április 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 15)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Április 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## Marika (2013 Május 12)

Zene szobákat bezárták(mindenki számára)?, meglepődve látom.Sajnálom .Remélem újra nyitják.
""*A Zene fórumot Copyright problémák miatt ideiglenesen - további értesítésig - le kellett zárnunk!

A türelmedet kérjük és köszönjük!""*


----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Május 13)

*dinnye-zene*

egy kis zene...faragás...


----------



## kukta (2013 Május 15)

Gyümölcs zene ha már nincs zenetopik...Az jó lesz...


----------



## kukta (2013 Május 17)

Még egy kis zene-faragva alma alakban...


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 2)

jácint hagyma


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 23)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Június 30)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Július 31)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 1)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 1)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)

Virágok zöldségekből és gyümölcsökből


----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Szeptember 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2013 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 2)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2013 Október 5)




----------



## Melitta (2013 Október 14)

*Kedves Tagjaink!

Határtalan lelkesedésünk kapcsán a CanadaHun vezetőse elhatározta, hogy benevez az év honlapja versenybe.
Amennyiben osztjátok a lelkesedésünket (és reméljük osztjátok) - kérjük, hogy támogassatok minket a versenyben.
Szavazni a szervezők facebook oldalán keresztül tudtok, ahová a legegyszerűbben a Szavazok gombra kattintva lehet eljutni. Ott csak követni kell az utasításokat.
Támogató szavazataitokat előre is köszönjük.*


----------



## kukta (2013 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2013 Október 27)




----------



## kukta (2013 Október 27)




----------



## kukta (2013 Október 27)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 12)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 21)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 21)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 21)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2013 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 1)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)

Fargjunk faragjunk...narancsot....


----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 2)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 2)

Michelangelo banánon...


----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 2)

))


----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 2)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 2)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 5)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 5)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 6)

*Itt a Mikulás!!!!!!*


----------



## kukta (2013 December 6)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 6)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 8)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 8)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 12)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 12)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 12)

Yoda...


----------



## kukta (2013 December 13)

Közeleg a karácsony......


----------



## kukta (2013 December 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 14)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 14)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 15)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 15)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 16)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 17)

*Közeleg a karácsony...*


----------



## kukta (2013 December 17)




----------



## maximuszka (2013 December 19)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 20)

Jön a karácsony


----------



## kukta (2013 December 20)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 24)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kivánok minden kedves topiklátogatónak!


----------



## kukta (2013 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2013 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)

*Boldog Valentin napot!*


----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 13)




----------



## cicamica1988 (2014 Február 18)

Kukta ezek csodásak(ha a te munkáid akkor nagyon ügyes vagy) . Némelyikük annyira élethű, hogy el sem hiszem hogy ezek mind-mind zöldség-gyümölcsböl vannak.


----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 7)

Boldog nőnapot!


----------



## kukta (2014 Március 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 7)




----------



## AndiC (2014 Március 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)

egy kis tavaszi faragás....


----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)

Van már retek a piacon....


----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 16)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 16)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 17)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 17)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 17)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)

Tavaszi hangulatban...retek faragás...


----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)

Ez is tavaszi...


----------



## kukta (2014 Április 1)

Póréhagyma masni tavaszi hangulatra


----------



## eFBé (2014 Április 3)

Nagyon ötletesek a kompozíciók. Különösen a retektulipánok tetszettek.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Április 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 19)

*Kellemes husvéti ünnepeket kivánok minden zöldség és gyümölcsszobrászat topik látogatónak!*


----------



## kukta (2014 Április 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 27)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 27)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 27)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 27)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 27)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Április 28)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 15)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 21)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 21)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 21)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 21)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 21)




----------



## kukta (2014 Május 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kágyula (2014 Június 8)

Szervusz Kicsi Fecske ,

most ez a házikó tojásfehérjével van ragasztva ??


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 8)

kágyula írta:


> Szervusz Kicsi Fecske ,
> 
> most ez a házikó tojásfehérjével van ragasztva ??


Kedves Kgyula!
Bocsi, fogalmam sincs, az interneten találtam, és megtetszett. Itt a Kukta rak fel ilyeneket, és gondoltam, hogy lesz valaki akinek hasznos lesz....
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok, Áldásokban gazdag Pünkösdök kívánok nektek!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)

kágyula írta:


> Szervusz Kicsi Fecske ,
> 
> most ez a házikó tojásfehérjével van ragasztva ??



Kedves Kgyula!

Ahogy elnézem a képet amit KicsifFecske feltett nem fehérjére gondolok hanem inkábbb valamilyen fajta túróra aminek az állaga elég kemény lehet,hogy birja tartani a kellékeket a házikóhoz!
Köszönöm KicsiFecske az üdvözletedet és is kivánok nektek kellemes szép pünkösdi ünnepeket!


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 8)




----------



## kágyula (2014 Június 9)

Szervusztok ,
kivánok magam is még mindenkinek Kellemes Pünkösd-i ünnepet ./mert ma már hétfö lenne / 
Kukta , lehet igazadvan , gondoltam magam is elöször reája , de mivel nálunk ez a fránya krémturó járja igy nem vettem komolyan , biztosan Gelatinnal van elkeverve . Vagy azzal az Agar-Agar nevü növényi dologgal . Csak érdekelt mert magam is csinálgatok hasonló kissebb dolgokat a hidegtálakra a gyerekeknek . Igy nem lehet nagy mintát oda tenni . Igy csak a Katica bogarakra , Körte vagy alma madárkákra és a paradicsom rózsákra hagyatkozom . Majd ha kissé több idöm lesz meg megint bele fuxolom magam akkor talán tudok egy pár képet feltenni . Küönben nagyon jók a képek és köszönet érte , én lökött /igaz volt más elfoglaltságom /eddig nem is néztem meg ezt az oldalt


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)

*Egy-két zöldségcsokor....*


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 15)

*Érik már az a dinnye vagy nem?*


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 23)

érdekes


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 23)

banan palma


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 24)

szép


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 24)

mosolyog


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Június 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)

uborka faragás


----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)

Még mindig az uborka a menő



az uborka szezonban


----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 1)

Itt uborka talán nincs is...


----------



## kukta (2014 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 7)

Egy kis nyári farags


----------



## kukta (2014 Július 7)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 7)

Faragunk továbbra is faragunk...


----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 8)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Július 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 9)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Július 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## hener (2014 Augusztus 20)

minsenesetre, érdekes hobbi


----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Augusztus 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Augusztus 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Zöldség csokor*


----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 14)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 24)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 8)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)

* zöldséggel teli kosár*


----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)

Zöldség csokor


----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 11)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Október 17)




----------



## patus55 (2014 Október 17)

Csodálatosak! Gondolom, jó kis türelemjáték.


----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 19)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 Október 30)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 4)

*Káposztaszezon van, faragjunk....*


----------



## kukta (2014 November 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 11)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 23)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 25)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 November 29)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 1)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 2)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 3)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 3)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 4)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 5)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 6)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 10)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 12)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 13)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 20)




----------



## Sch.E. (2014 December 22)

_*Kedves Kukta Árpi!*_
_*Nagyon boldog karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok *_
_*Neked és kedves Családodnak*_
_*sok sok szeretettel!*_


----------



## Sch.E. (2014 December 22)

_*Küldöm a rénszarvasokat is!*_


----------



## kukta (2014 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2014 December 25)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket minden kedves topik látogatónak!


----------



## kukta (2014 December 27)

*B.Ú.É.K. 2015*


----------



## kukta (2014 December 30)

*B.Ú.É.K.2015*


----------



## kukta (2015 Január 2)

*B.Ú.É.K. 2015*


----------



## kukta (2015 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Január 5)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 11)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 11)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 11)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 11)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Január 11)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 12)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 12)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 12)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 19)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 19)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 22)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 26)




----------



## kukta (2015 Január 26)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Február 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Február 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Február 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Február 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2015 Február 10)




----------



## kukta (2015 Február 20)




----------



## kukta (2015 Február 20)




----------



## kukta (2015 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 3)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 3)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 3)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 7)

*Egy szép zöldségcsokorral kivánok boldog nőnapot minden hölgynek aki ide bekukucskál!*


----------



## kukta (2015 Március 7)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 14)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 14)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 14)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 14)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 15)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 15)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 20)

Tavaszi retek faragása


----------



## kukta (2015 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2015 Március 20)




----------



## kukta (2015 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2015 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2015 Augusztus 21)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kukta (2015 Szeptember 29)

Itt az ősz itt az alma faragás


----------



## kukta (2015 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 Október 25)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 2)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 8)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 19)




----------



## kukta (2015 November 19)




----------



## kukta (2015 December 13)




----------



## kukta (2015 December 13)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 26)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 26)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 26)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 26)




----------



## kukta (2016 Február 28)

Egy szép lepke sárgarépából


----------



## kukta (2016 Február 28)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)

Jön a tavasz itt vannak a madarak


----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 1)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 4)




----------



## kukta (2016 Március 4)




----------



## kukta (2016 Április 7)

Itt a tavasz


----------



## kukta (2016 Április 8)




----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 13)

Ezt meg kell tanulnom mire jön a dinnyeszezon


----------



## kukta (2016 Május 4)




----------



## kukta (2016 Május 4)




----------



## kukta (2016 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2016 Június 8)

Tavaszra egy kis epefaragás...


----------



## kukta (2016 Június 8)




----------



## kukta (2016 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2016 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2016 Szeptember 23)




----------



## kukta (2016 Október 29)

Tökfaragás


----------



## kukta (2016 Október 29)

Tökből


----------



## kukta (2017 Január 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Január 13)




----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Január 20)




----------



## kukta (2017 Január 26)




----------



## kukta (2017 Január 26)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2017 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Szeptember 1)

Némelyiket vétek megenni annyira látványos. Van közöttük sajátod is?


----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 1)

Igaz hogy szakács vagyok de faragni nem tanultam,mikor én jártam iskolába ilyet nem tanultunk!
De ez a hattyu az enyém!


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Szeptember 1)

Jól sikerült, gratulálok!


----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 13)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 17)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 17)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2017 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 2)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 2)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)

Ez már művészet!


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)

Itt az ősz hát faragjunk egy kis-nagy tököt!!!!


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 12)

Süni,szőlő...


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)




----------



## udvarfy (2017 Október 14)

kukta írta:


>


Kukta , na végre egy amit én is megmerek csinálni


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)

udvarfy írta:


> Kukta , na végre egy amit én is megmerek csinálni



Ez talán még nekem is sikerülne


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)

kukta írta:


>



Ez valami elképesztő! Vajon miből készülhetett?


----------



## udvarfy (2017 Október 14)

Beka , gondolom a nagyrésze oriás fehér retek , a csöre és lebenye meg sárgarépa ,ha nemtévedek !
Azt tudom , hogy Svájcan él egy kinai növényszobrász aki oktat is és több könyvet is kiadott már , de nehogy megkérdezd a szemináriumok árat mert horribilis összegekröl van szó , már mint nekünk !


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)

Akkor még egy madár


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)

Beka Holt köszönöm a képeket!!!!!

Udvarfy ezt nem nehéz megcsinálni!


----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)




----------



## kukta (2017 Október 14)

Ezek a rózsák retekből nagyszerüek ezt ki is próbáltam!


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 14)

Nagyon szívesen Kedves Kukta!
Sok rádocsálkoztam képet tettél már fel, gondoltam viszonzásképp én is hozzájárulok a gyűjteményedhez.


----------



## udvarfy (2017 Október 14)

kukta írta:


> Beka Holt köszönöm a képeket!!!!!
> 
> Udvarfy ezt nem nehéz megcsinálni!


Kukta , magam ezt körtéböl szoktam csinálni a vacsorai hideg tálakra az gyorsabban elkészül


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 15)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 7)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)




----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 19)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 19)




----------



## kukta (2017 November 19)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 7)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 23)




----------



## kukta (2017 December 28)

*B.Ú.É.K. minden kedves topiklátogatónak!Kuktától Szeretettel!!!!*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2017 December 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 9)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 9)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 9)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 9)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 14)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 14)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 14)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 21)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 21)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 21)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 25)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2018 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 1)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 5)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 5)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 5)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 6)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 6)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 8)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 8)

*Közelgő Valentin-napra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 11)

*Valentin-napra*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 11)

*Valentin-napra*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 13)

*Boldog Valentin-napot! *

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2018 Február 13)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 11)

Egy kis tavaszi diszités....


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 11)

Ez is ötletes...


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 11)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 12)

*Itt a tavasz...*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 12)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 25)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 25)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 25)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 25)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)

*Egy pár husvéti szobrászat*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)

*Jön a Husvét itt vannak a nyuszik*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 28)

*Husvéti nyuszik *
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 29)

*Egy pár husvéti szobrászat*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 29)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 27)

Itt a nyár...faragjunk....


----------



## kukta (2018 Június 27)

*Nyári zöldség faragások...*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Június 27)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 27)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 27)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 28)




----------



## kukta (2018 Június 28)

Egy kis nyári szobrászat...mindenkinek...


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 15)

*Itt a nyár!Itt a dinnye!*

*Méghozzá dinnyébe dinnye!*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 15)

*Dinnyébe lehet más gyümölcs is!*


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 15)

*És még sok miden másféle ötlettel teli!*


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 15)

kukta írta:


>


Kukta ,
köszönöm szépen az ötletett, ezt majd megprobálom magam is !


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 16)

*Nesze neked!*
*Sárgadinnyéből is lehet csodát faragni!*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 16)




----------



## kukta (2018 Július 16)

*kukucs!!!*


----------



## kukta (2018 Július 16)




----------



## kukta (2018 Július 16)




----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 16)

Kukta ,
természetesen szépek a dinnyéböl készültek , de azokat inkább az "asztalok" diszitésére lehet használni , nekünk "helyhiány" miatt csak a kész tálcák "diszitése az amire lehetöségünk marad , igy inkább a kisebb dolgokat készitem el .


----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)

Sorakoznak a szépségek...


----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)




----------



## kukta (2018 Augusztus 30)

a brokkoli egészséges de igy még szép is....


----------



## kukta (2018 Szeptember 11)

Masni ide masni oda...megpróbáltam megcsinálni...hát sikerült ugy valahogy...
ki akart oldozni de nem engedtem!!!!!


----------



## kukta (2018 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2018 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2018 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kukta (2018 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 27)

Se nem zöldség, se nem gyümölcs, mégis nézzétek meg


----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 18)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)

*Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kivánok minden Canadahun ismerőseimnek!*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2018 December 24)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## Vcsuti (2019 Január 4)

Gyönyörű


----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Január 31)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## udvarfy (2019 Február 7)

Ügyes vagy !


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)

*Jön a retek szezon....*


----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Február 25)

* Még mindig a retek a fődisz....



*


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 25)

kukta írta:


>





kukta írta:


>


Ez a kettő mindent visz ma nálam! Elképesztően aranyosak a figurák!


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Közeleg a husvét...egy kis izelitő az elökészületekre...*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Közeleg a husvét...egy kis izelitő az elökészületekre...*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Husvétra hangolódva*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Húsvétra...*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Húsvéti dekoráció*

*



*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

Még egy kis dekorácio


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Húsvéti dekorációk*
*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2019 Április 15)

*Ötletek a husvéti asztalra*


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Április 15)

kukta írta:


> *Húsvéti dekorációk*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)

Itt a tavasz...Diszitsünk...faragjunk..


----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)




----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)

Ez is tavaszi...


----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)




----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)

Minden tavaszi szépség diszitve


----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)




----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)

NA ITT MÁR NEMSOKÁRA A PARADICSOM IS...


----------



## kukta (2019 Május 24)

PARADICSOMBÓL...NA EZ MÁR ÉPPEN SZÉP...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Május 24)

kukta írta:


> NA ITT MÁR NEMSOKÁRA A PARADICSOM IS...


A pöttyöket miből kell készíteni?
A fekete bors, az igen erős lenne ennyi mennyiségben...


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)

Jön az ősz...miből mit lehet faragni...


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)

*Na egy pár zöldség csokor...*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)

Ez is egy szép zöldség csokor


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 20)

Na ez is szép


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 25)

Egy kis őszi faragás...


----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 25)




----------



## kukta (2019 Szeptember 25)




----------



## kukta (2020 Március 7)

*Hát rég jártam erre....*

*Faragjunk tavasszal*
*



*


----------



## kukta (2020 Március 7)




----------

